# New Demon flailer prop



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey everyone,
here is a very quick simple prop I threw together with some extra parts and an old costume that was going to be tossed out. I thought it would be alot better as a demon in my yard. He's simple, but was quick and easy to make.
Take a look.
HPIM5141.mp4 video by kprimm_photos - Photobucket

here is a vid of his workings
HPIM5142.mp4 video by kprimm_photos - Photobucket


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That's a really nice and easy effect! I can't wait to see what you do with him, maybe put some chains on him, from his wrist? Nice accent too, by the way


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Simple is good


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like that movement and love that mask you are using for him! Look forward to seeing how and where you decide to use him on Halloween night!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I think that would look good as a groundbreaker squirming out of the ground!


----------

